# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Weerstand tegen griep - Spits

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Weerstand tegen griep*
*Spits -** 14 uur geleden*
De griep grijpt om zich heen in ons land. Van een epidemie is nog geen sprake, maar besmettingsgevaar ligt voor iedereen op de loer. Hoe voorkom je dat je niezende buurman of collega jou besmet? We zitten in Nederland dichtbij een griepepidemie, *...*
Nederland dichter bij griepepidemie RTV Utrecht
Meer griep, maar nog geen epidemie Reformatorisch Dagblad
Ziekenhuis.nl
*alle 4 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------


## bertvisser

Hallo,

Voor meer informatie over dit onderwerp verwijs ik u graag door naar http://immuunsysteem.startpagina.nl Voor veel informatie en behandelmethodes.

----------

